# CAUGHT ON VIDEO - DPF Regen No Chance to Happen



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Pulled into the garage last night at 22 grams. Shut the car off and then the Scangauge showed 35 grams immediately. I thought is was a glitch on the Scangauge. Started this morning and it still was at 35. You can see what happens in the video. By the way, drove straight to the dealer and was at 45 grams and no regen ever started. There was literally no way I could have prevented this, unless maybe I drove for an undetermined amount of time based on having 22 grams, but it was late and I was tired. 

https://youtu.be/Dv9iJ-dHiGc


----------



## moes670 (Apr 27, 2014)

Did it throw a code and go to reduced power? 

Looks similar to what happed to the wife but no gauge at the time so don't know what the soot mass was at start up. Dealer did say it indicated 50 grams before doing the manual regen.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I found this quite interesting even though it isn't a Cruze. The oil life monitor on the Cruze is easy to reset without any special tools.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpaQEAUZGE8


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

moes670 said:


> Did it throw a code and go to reduced power?
> 
> Looks similar to what happed to the wife but no gauge at the time so don't know what the soot mass was at start up. Dealer did say it indicated 50 grams before doing the manual regen.


After the message came up as shown in the video, it threw a CEL and reduced power, yes.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

I watched your video diesel, and then youtube recommended I watch this one all about turbo diesel DPF regens. I think it was at some sort of amsoil sales meeting, but it's pretty cool anyway.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNO-oUHmKXU


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Kexlox said:


> I watched your video diesel, and then youtube recommended I watch this one all about turbo diesel DPF regens. I think it was at some sort of amsoil sales meeting, but it's pretty cool anyway.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNO-oUHmKXU


Great and informative video that confirms many of the things that Xtreme has warned us about with regards to fuel dilution. 

I've seen this Amsoil guy before. One of the benefits of Amsoil's direct marketing method is that we can find these types of training pieces on the web that we don't have access to from the majors.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Kexlox said:


> I watched your video diesel, and then youtube recommended I watch this one all about turbo diesel DPF regens. I think it was at some sort of amsoil sales meeting, but it's pretty cool anyway.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNO-oUHmKXU





Tomko said:


> Great and informative video that confirms many of the things that Xtreme has warned us about with regards to fuel dilution.
> 
> I've seen this Amsoil guy before. One of the benefits of Amsoil's direct marketing method is that we can find these types of training pieces on the web that we don't have access to from the majors.


That's Dan Watson, a successful AMSOIL dealer. He holds an STLE Certified Lubrication Specialist certification, which is the only lubrication engineering certification in the industry. These videos are dealer meetings that he holds for the dealers he sponsors.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

looks like its just about time for a new DPF.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Scott M. said:


> looks like its just about time for a new DPF.


They are supposed to last the life of the engine.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Aussie said:


> They are supposed to last the life of the engine.


They sure are but they sure dont. Mine only lasted 50,000 miles. They last as long as they can clean themselves.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Interesting voice of experience. 

Was it covered under warranty? Any idea what it costs otherwise?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Last year I read a GM service document on Duramax diesels that said an engine must be left to idle for 10 minutes after a forced regen or else the dpf will fail from heat stress.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

or the sensors are falsely telling the computer the dpf is full


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine was covered under warranty. I think the are about $850 new. There are places that claim to be able to clean them if you remove it and send it but I don't have any experience with that. Hope for warranty if its needed. You cant go far from home when you are worried about getting the reduced power problem.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Last year I read a GM service document on Duramax diesels that said an engine must be left to idle for 10 minutes after a forced regen or else the dpf will fail from heat stress.


If that's the case, GM really needs to go back to the drawing board for their DPFs. All of this emissions equipment that modern diesels have are really beginning to outweigh the advantages diesel engines typically offer.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> If that's the case, GM really needs to go back to the drawing board for their DPFs. All of this emissions equipment that modern diesels have are really beginning to outweigh the advantages diesel engines typically offer.


Sadly that's been the case for the past number of years. Was 2007 the first year for DPF?

They'll get it right, just as they did with gasoline. But it took a good decade to sort gasoline emissions management out. Wouldn't be surprised if it takes another couple of years to get diesel emissions management locked in at gasoline levels of reliability.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have not heard back from the dealer yet, but I would not be surprised if they tell me I need a new DPF. Apparently "life of the car" is 131K miles lol. I am not upset at all about this. I honestly never expected to be able to reliably put as many miles on this car as I did. I will get 'er back out on the road for high mileage usage again and see what happens from here. I am going for 200K before I retire it from daily use, unless reliability dictates otherwise.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Mine was covered under warranty. I think the are about $850 new. There are places that claim to be able to clean them if you remove it and send it but I don't have any experience with that. Hope for warranty if its needed. You cant go far from home when you are worried about getting the reduced power problem.


Mine was over a thousand, covered under warranty as well.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> If that's the case, GM really needs to go back to the drawing board for their DPFs. All of this emissions equipment that modern diesels have are really beginning to outweigh the advantages diesel engines typically offer.


sad but true!!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Question - if oil prices continue going down, what does that spell for the future of a diesel car in the US?

I'm thinking GM might want to work on the technology, but stay out of a large production run until it looks like oil prices might rise again.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The Saudis aren't stupid. Nor are the Russians. They'll be getting their price for oil soon enough.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

this low oil prices wont last trust me there will be some major breakdown or a rig fire or something dont worry about that.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Dammit change that timing belt already with a HOW TO LOL


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

UPDATE: Finally got it back. Dealer insists that the DPF is still fine. The did a manual regen and sent me on my way again. They said that the Scangauge could be interfering with the regens, but I am not sure I buy that. One odd thing now. It has since done another regen and it went down to 0 grams of soot this time.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Typical dealer ignorance. Blaming a device that can only read information. They will blame anything.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> The Saudis aren't stupid. Nor are the Russians. They'll be getting their price for oil soon enough.


and canadians

i haul from wells


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> and canadians
> 
> i haul from wells


 Clyde you lied. 

(Oblique Newfoundland reference. )


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Typical dealer ignorance. Blaming a device that can only read information. They will blame anything.


Yes, I didn't think there was any way that the device could have contributed. But to their credit, they don't know anything about the device.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Yes, I didn't think there was any way that the device could have contributed. But to their credit, they don't know anything about the device.


Yeah, they tried to blame my ScanGuage for my P1089 code, but later relented. It turns out that I had this code last October, this June, July and now August. I had only got the ScanGuage 2 weeks ago. They are still working on mine after almost 2 weeks.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

I've been sitting at 12 grams for about... a week maybe, and it's usually 1-1.5 grams every two days roughly. Hope I don't become OP


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

verstohlen said:


> I've been sitting at 12 grams for about... a week maybe, and it's usually 1-1.5 grams every two days roughly. Hope I don't become OP


I have gone 750 miles with the same grams reading before - without issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a new theory as to why this happened. I think the regen just... barely... started... and then I shut the car off at one-in-a-million odds right when the extra fuel was injected but did not have a chance to start the burn, hence the immediate jump. This is also in light of the fact that since the manual regen, the DPF has been fine.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That would certainly explain things. Good thinking there young man.


----------

